# Purple Bolt Shrimp ("Pink Panther")



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm saying photoshopped based on the digitization on the outline of the shrimp.

If im wrong.....then its still pretty ugly.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think it's photoshopped.. silane noted that Blue Bolt had green and purple variations (least stable of the 3).


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Totally not shopped. There are no overlays or layer lines.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting to see new colors coming out these days. Great for people who just enjoy their shrimp and arent breeding freaks


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That's not shopped; however, I will say that there are not always layer lines or overlays in a shopped hue change. To prove it I did this in about 7 minutes.

Photoshopped:









Original:









It's not the neatest, but all I did was do a quick lasso and changed the hue of the shrimp, upped the saturation, contrast, and darkened it a tad. No layers etc. involved.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Use a few selective color layers in PS. Takes about a minute.


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

xenxes said:


> You might have seen this before, but still...


This shrimp is not real, it was a joke from k-nine:
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/4131-Blue-Bolt-shrimp?p=51098&viewfull=1#post51098


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol, time to go photoshop a rainbow shrimp


----------

